# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare po mendoni ne keto momente?

## j'adore

Per jeten time te ardhshme.

----------


## alem_de

ishalla ka nje te ardhme te mire kjo mbi mua,J'adora.

----------


## j'adore

hahhahahah Alem por zakonishte robte thojne qe shakaja e gjysma e vertetes!!!

----------


## fashion_girl

po mendoja se ku perfundun cunat e lagjes(ne durres),per njerin e di qe ka ardh ktej ne itali ,po dy te tjeret se di fare...kan pas qene nja 2/3 cuna per marshallah ,goxha cuna ndac si paraqitje ndac si paraqitje!

----------


## jeta_ime

po mendoj qe te filloj te vazhdoj punes qe neser,shpreosj qe nuk me kane deshtua sa isha ne pushim :S

----------


## pranvera bica

Si do te dale rezultati i votimeve  ne Tirane!

----------


## ganimet

Jom duke menduar se kure do kthehet Isau as. pej snalti.

----------


## kleadoni

> po mendoja se ku perfundun cunat e lagjes(ne durres),per njerin e di qe ka ardh ktej ne itali ,po dy te tjeret se di fare...kan pas qene nja 2/3 cuna per marshallah ,goxha cuna *ndac si paraqitje ndac si paraqitje!*


hahaha, te paska ngel fiksim paraqitja e atyre cunave se dy here  e ke permend  :perqeshje: 


Po mendoj per zgjedhjet... kurioze te di rezultatin...

----------


## j'adore

Aman kleadon puna madhe kush fiton....edhe po fitoj ai qe premton me shum kushte per shtetin shqiptar prap se prap rrena i kan...ngelen duke mbushur barkun e vete me buke dhe duke lon shtetin shqiptar per meshire te fatit.

----------


## kleadoni

> Aman kleadon puna madhe kush fiton....edhe po fitoj ai qe premton me shum kushte per shtetin shqiptar prap se prap rrena i kan...ngelen duke mbushur barkun e vete me buke dhe duke lon shtetin shqiptar per meshire te fatit.


Me teper ngaqe eshte tema e dites, por jo qe ma ndjen shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## j'adore

Ahhhhh ok.

----------


## RiGerta

Mendoj per Fatin.Vjen e te troket pikerisht atehere kur me se paku e pret.

----------


## Apollyon

ca filmi te shof sonte.. ?

----------


## pranvera bica

> ca filmi te shof sonte.. ?


...te rekomandoj une nje te bukur Apollyon!..Perralle nga e kaluara...kujdes fiqte! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

> ca filmi te shof sonte.. ?


no strings atached film romantiko / komik me ashton kucer   :ngerdheshje:  !!!

----------


## izabella

po mendoj per ditet ne vijim.......ishalla me shkon cdo gje mire dhe arrij ate qe dua

----------


## Apollyon

Sa filma kot me keni rekomandu ju te dy me lart..

----------


## fashion_girl

> hahaha, te paska ngel fiksim paraqitja e atyre cunave se dy here  e ke permend 
> 
> 
> Po mendoj per zgjedhjet... kurioze te di rezultatin...


l'ho fatto inconsciamente :ngerdheshje: ! kam dash te shkruaj si sjellje !!!!!

----------


## PINK

Gosh, sa me flihet sot. Grrr, nuk fokusohem dot.

----------


## alem_de

po mendohem si te ja bej.........................

----------

